# worms/larvae in water bowl



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

I looked earlier in the water bowl in my L parahybanas tank and there was worm/larvae type things in it.

They were about 2-3 mm long, white and moved in erratic movements, kind of jerking theres bodies to move around, a bit like tiny mosquito larvae.

Any ideas what they could be?

And I cant get pics as 1) They're far too small for my camera to show them and 2) I've tipped them down the sink and washed the bowl out.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Might be worms/parasites from crickets.


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

I don't use crickets, it has adult locusts and she hasn't had any for 6 weeks as she's just moulted.

I thought maybe a fly of some sort got in the tank and laid eggs in the water?


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

They could be scuttle/drain fly larvae, or perhaps similar to the white worms I often find in my plants. 

As far as I am aware, they are reasonably harmless and act as scavengers. I have never seen them in a Viv before however, so perhaps it was wise to remove them. Scuttlefly are a pain, I always remove them lest they infest the bathroom.


----------



## dandydi (Sep 11, 2006)

Have you recently changed the substrate? sometimes they can be in it if you use a soily type i.e eco earth or potting soil mixed with vermiculite. If so clean it out and replace it with a different substrate .


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

dandydi said:


> Have you recently changed the substrate? sometimes they can be in it if you use a soily type i.e eco earth or potting soil mixed with vermiculite. If so clean it out and replace it with a different substrate .


substrate was changed about 4 months ago and it was microwaved for 15 minutes so I don't think anything could of survived.

I think it may have been them really small flies, like gnats.

They haven't come back yet so i think they've gone, if they do re-appear I'll do a complete clean out.


----------



## dandydi (Sep 11, 2006)

aye ok : victory:


----------



## littlefoot (Dec 6, 2007)

if you see tiny gnat like flies in the viv or in your window sill then that's what they are.They turn into tiny flies and are hell to get rid of.


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

littlefoot said:


> if you see tiny gnat like flies in the viv or in your window sill then that's what they are.They turn into tiny flies and are hell to get rid of.


I saw one about a week or so ago

I've used sterilizer on the water bowl and used a different one in that tank so hopefully they wont come back.


----------

